# Allgemeine Profile Frage

## belbono

Ich hätte zu den Profiles eine allgemeine Frage:

Ich habe erst mal diese Profile zur Auswahl:

```

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop

  [3]   default-linux/amd64/2006.0/no-symlinks

  [4]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1/no-multilib

  [5]   default-linux/amd64/2007.0

  [6]   default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop

  [7]   default-linux/amd64/2007.0/no-multilib

  [8]   default-linux/amd64/2007.0/server

  [9]   hardened/amd64

  [10]  hardened/amd64/multilib

  [11]  selinux/2007.0/amd64

  [12]  selinux/2007.0/amd64/hardened

  [13]  default/linux/amd64/2008.0

  [14]  default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop *

  [15]  default/linux/amd64/2008.0/developer

  [16]  default/linux/amd64/2008.0/no-multilib

  [17]  default/linux/amd64/2008.0/server

  [18]  hardened/linux/amd64

```

Da würde ich erst mal gerne wissen wo der Unterschied zwischen den Verzeichnissen default-linux und default/linux liegt?

Das interessiert mich weil ich ja wie man sieht zum Profil 14 gewechselt bin - vorher war ich bei 5.

Wenn ich mir nun aber das Verzeichnis unter Profil 14 ansehe, sehe ich nichts:

```
localhost desktop # ls -la

total 12

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096  1. Apr 20:07 .

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096  1. Mai 02:07 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   34  1. Apr 19:40 parent

```

Sollten da nicht ein paar mehr Dateien drin zu sehen sein??

Gruß, bel

----------

## 69719

http://dict.leo.org/?search=parent

```

gendevel ~ # cat /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop/parent 

..

../../../../../targets/desktop

gendevel ~ # ls -lah /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop/../../../../../targets/desktop

total 8.0K

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 646 Apr  1 19:41 make.defaults

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 287 Apr  1 19:41 package.use

```

Da haste die Dateien.

----------

## s.hase

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-699110.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * Vollständige Überarbeitung der Profile: Eine Restrukturierung der Profile ermöglicht ein Beheben von vielfachen Redundanzen mit dem Ziel, den nötigen Pflegeaufwand zu reduzieren und mehr Übersichtlichkeit zu schaffen. In /usr/portage/profiles sind Profile nun unter default/linux/ anstelle von zuvor default-linux/ vorhanden. Weitere Details verrät der Upgrade guide. 
> 
> 

 

----------

